# can she work as a Nurse?



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

My company has decided to relocate some of their functions to Dubai. I would like to know if my wife would be able to get a work permit as a Nurse, she is an RN with over 15 years experience in virtually everything from Trauma through to Theatre, currently she does anasthetics.

What sort of package should she be looking at?

Is there a Medical board that she could perhaps deal with directly?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AndyP said:


> Hi,
> 
> My company has decided to relocate some of their functions to Dubai. I would like to know if my wife would be able to get a work permit as a Nurse, she is an RN with over 15 years experience in virtually everything from Trauma through to Theatre, currently she does anasthetics.
> 
> ...


I imagine your wife will be under your sponsorship/visa so she will be able to work if you provide her with letter of no objection (NOC). She should apply to the major hospitals, but I will warn you that much of he nursing staff is Philipina and earns less that she would expect.

Try the American Hospital as a senior position there is likely to be better paid than most.

-


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------

